# label frustrations



## 4sillyswans (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok.....suggestions are welcomed!

I WAS having my labels for my soaps printed by a local printing company....but...the turnaround time is RIDICULOUS!  AND...the company never really designed them the way I wanted them to....and....my scent list is anywhere from 25 to 40 different scents (types) of soaps at any given time on my curing racks, which means lots of different labels.

Anywhoozie...I have purchased 2 different label design programs in the last month...both of which have to have an internet connection to even USE....hard to do with wi-fi when you live in the sticks....LOL.

So...at this point....I'm game for anything.  I admit, I am not the techy type at all, but most of the time, can handle simple computer "chores"...lol. who would have thought that my labels were going to be the biggest headache of my business???

So, if anyone has good advice or instructions on home made soap labels for a less than techy soapmaker, I would REALLY appriciate it.

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## MsSharLee (Jul 19, 2011)

I use Print Shop to create all my labels and find it pretty easy.  I make one label for all my soaps for each recipe and print a bunch at a time.  Under my logo I have a blank line.  I hand write the fragrance on the line with a calligraphy marker in a color that compliments my label color scheme before applying them to the soap.  This saves me from having to print a bunch of different labels with each fragrance.


----------



## lsg (Jul 19, 2011)

I use Printmaster.  The way I do it is to open a new blank poster and use the 'add' option and add a rectangle.  Create the size rectangle or square that you want for a label by stretching it .  You can make the rectangle any color you wish and add graphics, borders and text boxes.  When you have created the label that pleases you, save it and then use the edit option to duplicate it several times on the same page.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 19, 2011)

I use PrintShop or PhotoShop. Neither one needs an internet connection.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have both of those programs and use one or the other (depending on which computer I'm on) to make my labels. Good luck to you!


----------



## Ezone (Jul 19, 2011)

You can use Gimp
It's free and very powerfull, kinda like Photoshop
here you have link to Gimp tutorials
let us see your finished label


----------



## kelleyaynn (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info on Gimp.  I'm going to have to look into that!


----------



## PippiL (Jul 19, 2011)

Avery.com


----------



## turbo (Jul 20, 2011)

My wife made them with Microsoft Excell.  She did a nice jod, but I refuse to work with it other than number crunching.


Mike


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 20, 2011)

I use Microsoft Office Publisher for my labels (and greeting cards, business cards, brochures, etc..). Besides being very versatile, Publisher also _very_ user friendly/intuitive, which is good for someone like me who's not altogether tech savvy. 

IrishLass


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 20, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I use Microsoft Office Publisher for my labels (and greeting cards, business cards, brochures, etc..). Besides being very versatile, Publisher also _very_ user friendly/intuitive, which is good for someone like me who's not altogether tech savvy.
> 
> IrishLass


 Same ... very easy to use and make adjustments over and over again!


----------



## calico21 (Jul 20, 2011)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> I use Microsoft Office Publisher for my labels (and greeting cards, business cards, brochures, etc..). Besides being very versatile, Publisher also _very_ user friendly/intuitive, which is good for someone like me who's not altogether tech savvy.
> 
> IrishLass


This and its one label for the fact its soap, then an address label for ingredients, then a small round one (like for garage sale stuff) with scent. I can then use the same scent label for anything I make. Lotion, candles, smelly jelly, bath salt, ect.....


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 21, 2011)

I use simple address labels, the avery kind 30 to a page.  I color them with really strong instant coffee to a nice medium brown.   I use WORD to type on them. 

They're not fancy at all, I just put on the info that is absolutely necessary.  Scent and ingredients, that's it.


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine are designed with photoshop. If it's just a few I print them myself with a laser printer, otherwise I have them printed (TAT is about 6 days).  

For labels on jars I use weatherproof poly. For soap I use a glossy coated magazine weight paper.


----------



## lolongxp (Oct 21, 2011)

I do it in photoshop.

But, if you are still unable to do it by your own, I think you better seek advise or look for a good and reputable printing company that can do the design until printing in an economical price.


----------



## CountryPumpkin75 (Nov 25, 2011)

MsSharLee said:
			
		

> I use Print Shop to create all my labels and find it pretty easy.  I make one label for all my soaps for each recipe and print a bunch at a time.  Under my logo I have a blank line.  I hand write the fragrance on the line with a calligraphy marker in a color that compliments my label color scheme before applying them to the soap.  This saves me from having to print a bunch of different labels with each fragrance.



Hello MsSharLee, I just purchased print shop pro X4 and I am wondering if you knew how to make soap labels from that program?

Thanks
CountryPumpkin


----------

